# 2nd Poll for P&S Gathering Location



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Seems it's going to be between Sandbridge and Seagull Pier. 
With these two as finalists, lets do another poll to really nail it down.

Two things to keep in mind is that Sandbridge is not handicap accessible (making it difficult for mobility impaired)................and Seagull does not allow alcoholic beverages, at least I don't think it does. 

One more thing..............for those who need to take a nap before hitting the road, there's plenty of room to set up a sleeping bag on Seagull. So.............

take notes from the first poll...... 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6013

and...........................

*Let the Voting Begin!*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

TA....never heard of a run-off when there was a clear winner in a race.......the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*If I read the posts from the first poll correctly.......*

at least one member was unaware there was a curfew at Sandbridge. 


So given this.........I feel a new poll is in order. Cause some who may want to change their votes will now have the opportunity to do so. No opportunity to change a first vote on a poll. One basically has to live with their choice. Cause what's written in individual posts probably isn't taken into consideration.

It ain't over til it's over!

Just my 02...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*One more thing to add to my above post.*

Lesner was to have been the "spot." But given options, some saw in favor of Sandbridge. At the time I submitted "this poll" the votes showed 19 for Sandbridge and 12 for Seagull. If memory serves me correctly...late yesterday afternoon the vote was 9 for Seagull. I believe it didn't change for Sandbridge. This also is a reason why I felt a new poll was in order. Having everyone's final decision is what it's all about. What can it hurt?

It's not like we're voting for President!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Good thinken TA ...prolly a few changed minds after reading thru posts........Personally I want to go where we will have the best chance to catch fish.......I have not seen a POSITIVE post regarding Seagull this year.Sandbridge isnt much better (but a bit) and it seems to me it might be a little late for pups and drummies,spot ,croaker.etc.......The most optimistic location according to previous posts,though I haven't fished it in years,appears to be the base of cbbt (chix beach).I think those that fish it regularly could chime in with their opinion here and help out on the decision.They shouldnt mind a little company for a day....the R


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Interesting the R*

Just in case Chix is added to the mix...... (Oops) 

In other words...you'll have our backs, right?


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Am I wrong or is there a severe parking problem at the chix beach option???


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*To be quite honest Advisor*

I would liked to have seen the old Harrison Pier site as one of the choices on this poll. Would have made good PR showing the continued interest for fishing in that area and the need for a pier replacement. For some reason it was omitted from the first poll. So we will never know what might have been.

I'm comfortable with the three options in this poll. Sandbridge in the day only.......or Seagull in the day only...or Sandbridge day combined with Seagull night.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: To be quite honest Advisor*



Thrifty Angler said:


> *I would liked to have seen the old Harrison Pier site as one of the choices on this poll. Would have made good PR showing the continued interest for fishing in that area and the need for a pier replacement. For some reason it was omitted from the first poll. So we will never know what might have been.*


Sorry TA, I left a coulpe of places off th poll that I thought parking might be a problem ie. chicks an Harrisons old spot. I apologize.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*For those unfamiliar with the Sandbridge area*

here's an informative link. 

http://www.sandbridgebeachva.com/


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Any comments*

on the results so far?


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

yea...lets nail this coffin shut and get a thread saying date,time and place directions...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Kajun*

It's your call. Between you and Crawfish, seems Sandbridge has always been tops as far as location goes.

There are a lot of folks who want to meet up. Quite a few have voted in favor of each of the three choices. Not much different than the earlier poll........yet there were differences. A lot of votes for fishing at Sandbridge during the day. Some voted to do so then move to Seagull at night. That shows their interest in meeting with other members who, for many different reasons I am sure, would rather be on a pier. Look at the numbers. Then there are the votes for fishing Seagull in the daytime. Quite possibly some will more than likely be staying til after dark. That would show their willingness to meet with the Sandbridge daytime members. 

With this said.......why can't there be a meeting of the minds? Should everyone be limited to doing it "your way" only or not get any consideration at all. You guys changed your minds from the original proposal of meeting at Lesner. Nothing is written in stone. 

You want to nail the coffin shut? Well, get to it. It's not my funeral. Do what ever in h*ll you want to do. I'm done with it.

BTW: Don't view me as a sore loser of sorts..........because I did not cast my vote. Didn't need to cause I have wanted to do the "right thing" from the start.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*One last thing*

Suprising how neither of the main players came forward with a post during this poll process to suggest a compromise!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

wow...i did or said nothing to deserve this....you might want to re-read the 3 posts on this subject and point out to me where i wanted everyone to this MY way......only thing i have done is suggest a poll....majority rules... thats it....i can care less who shows up and who dont..i am not the organizer or a "main player" in this, all i know is i will be fishing at sandbridge on nov 22...


anytime there is a large group of ppl trying to get together theres always gonna be someone who dont agree or cant make it or whatever the reason.. cant or wont go.. so thats why a poll was used and majority rules TWICE.....yes..its really that simple....i didnt do anything to influence or suggest sandbridge in any way ....actually from re-reading the first thread on this.. YOU were the one who suggested sandbridge ...so you need to direct your anger at yourself.. not me


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Sorry Sandbridge will be closed on the 22nd. You'll need to meet at Seagull.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

no its not guess who


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Allright people lets simmer down please!*

I cannot believe we are about to start a fight over a P&S gathering. Dosen't seem right to me. 

Everybody step back an take a deep breath OK?


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Kajun, Kajun, Kajun*

True I did suggest Sandbridge as an alternative. If you reread the posts in the below link you'll see just how seriously I was taken. It wasn't until Digger suggested Sandbridge that a light bulb lit up to the possibility. I believe that was quite a few posts down the thread after mine.

I am a "go getter", not a "go fer". Just what does one have to do to be taken seriously. Quite a few folks seemed to think Sandbridge might be ok. They sure didn't get positive feed back until the magical question was asked.........Where would you suggest we hold this? And that was how many posts down from my suggestion?
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=5875

Don't take it personally. Getting results was the key. Had to step on a few toes maybe by pointing out the obvious. But it was all for the benefit of everyone that didn't get consideration in the first poll. And although I was not a designated spokesperson, I don't see anyone jumping down my throat for bringing up the second poll. Fair representation. Plain and simple. Look at the numbers!

Got to give you credit though...........you sure projected the winner.....before the final votes were even counted. 
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=6146

And as I stated earlier, I am not a sore loser. And neither am I angry. Was hoping for a different response from ya though. But I guess that's one thing you wouldn't go fer.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i cant believe it either...and i didnt start this.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

you have some serious issues TA...i will not argue with you... i'm done with this.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Only thing better than a good defense*

is a strong offense.

Point might have been missed. Here it is again...........everyone should be given equal consideration. That''s just my opinion, not an argument. And definitelly not an issue.

I stand by that!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Cdog et al,

Voted on the first, abstaining from the second. Like where I work, watching good intentions morph into a bad plan/situation such that you all can have the annual meeting w/o me  

Probably better just to catch me fishin' reel time anyway ... and if'n ya want a cookout , remind me and I'll throw my Coleman stove in the truck  

`bucket


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Just need to mention this...........*

I want to apologize to the board members whom I may have offended. I won't be attending either or gathering. Don't want to put a damper on things. So come out all who can and have a good gathering.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Peace!*

Well, I posted a thread on this subject just wanted to meet members of P&S. MD, NC, FL, have their things going on and we VA don't have anything. It's nice to know who's fishing next to you. So whoever can make it out, that's nice, whoever can't that's find w/ me. Regardless I will be down at sandbrige on the 22 around noon. 

Crawfish


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Have you checked with the LIP facility on this date yet? They have another function going on.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

This reminds me of some of the "clean-ups" that crashed and burned.If ya want a gathering, just post that you caught a 45"drum or striper at ------------ a couple of days beforehand.I guarantee you will have 50+ P&S 'ers there that first Sat....Yall get away from the DA*# screens and ...GO FISH ....somewhere!!!! ....the R


----------



## Guees Who (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey I caught a ton of big bass at Seagull last night I was gonna keep it hush hush, but I hear they're gonna be on again the 22nd.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Guess Who thank you for the information on Sandbridge. That maybe a bad plan.

Now as the father of a special needs child and being aware of access(which was mentioned). I would recomend the Seagull since wheelchair access is there and not on Sandbridge until the pier renoventation. I probably will not bring Josh, but I might have to so I can attend(I am probably not alone). 

Now as far as my expectation on fishing for each place. Sandbridge may or may not have Stripers on the beach, this will depend on the water temps and the winds that day. Until then we are dealling with a beach that has had the food stripped off of it by Izzy. At the Seagull you probably have Tog during the day and Stripers at night.

I guess I feel that this should be for all members(I think TA does as well, I hate speaking for people) so I will go out on a Limb and recomened the Seagull since all can attend(if the ten bucks is a issue car pooling will work).

I hope I did offend some people.
off soapbox


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Digger said:


> *I hope I did offend some people.
> off soapbox *


Digger I think ya left out th NOT.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

No I did not leave out the "not".

This event is intended for all members?

I'm very easy going, but this issue can get me going and I have held it in for to long.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

My bad Digger, thought it might have been a typo. Sorry.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

No problem.
A good thing maybe.
More people may think about it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Kajun,Crawfish,TA et al*

I would like to propose a compromise. In th spirit of th P&S family(which is bickering at th moment) lets plan on a second P&S gathering say in th spring. We could do one on Sea Gull, on th 22nd where everybody would be able to attend. Then in th spring when LIP is repaired we could do another at Sandbridge where we could fish beach or pier an those with special needs could also attend. Please think about it, Thank You. Clay


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Seagull*

Sure... Where ever? I just want to fish and meet w/ P&S folks!


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Geeezzzzz*

What's up with my VA people?
Can't we all get along?

Just split it in two. Half meet at Sandbride the other half at Sea Gull. We'll compare fishing stories here on the 23rd.

No need to bust a blood vessel.

fishing is suppose to sooth the soul.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Sounds like a plan. I'll try to make it.


----------



## thassler (Nov 8, 2003)

*Meeting*

I'm a new member to P & S, I would love to meet some other surf and pier fishermen. If my girlfriend won't go with me, I usually go alone so getting to know others would be great. Let me know where and when and I'LL BE THERE. Thanks!!
Todd


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OK so we will do a SeaGull/Sandbridge gathering. Attend one or both,sounds good to me. So who's gonna start a thread to see who's going where an what time?


----------

